# First time trap-out/rob-out question



## Kyle Leonard (Jun 11, 2009)

I am on the start of my third week of a screened-cone style trap-out on an old house nearby. It has gone very well, and I have gotten two hives boxes of bees from the house. The amount of bees exiting the cone has dropped to only a few every once in a while. 

The bees have been in the wall of the home for over seven years by all accounts, and the homeowner remarked that the bedroom wall had a warm spot the size of a truck tire all winter long - that seems large...

My question:
After the six week mark I could take the cone off perhaps and let the bees rob-out the honey stores left in the house walls. I'd like to be able to tell the homeowner how long that process might take - I have no idea. I'm sure it depends on the amount of honey, but maybe some experienced beekeepers could describe an average rob-out period.

Video of this trap-out at: http://youtu.be/cDephTEiqnU

Thanks for any help,
Kyle


----------

